# TN Saddlery??



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

A gaited Paint?
Our two Paints need a wide tree.Just make sure you can resell it or return it if it doesn't fit. Buying online is a gamble unless you know exactly what you are getting. So many choices...and so little chance to actually see the saddle at a local tack shop. It can drive ya nuts!
Sorry. I'm no help but I wish you good luck!


----------



## PaintMommy87 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks  she's an Appendix paint... double registered with APHA and AQHA. And I guess since thoroughbreds CAN be gaited she got a gaited gene in there somewhere... it's kinda cool but weird. She and I make quite a pair


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I highly doubt that Saddle is made in the USA, it says designed in TN.

The Saddle strings and shape of the Pommel give it away, I bet it is made in Kanpur India :wink:

.


----------



## PaintMommy87 (Apr 5, 2013)

Well that is very unfortunate :-(


----------



## PaintMommy87 (Apr 5, 2013)

Maybe I'm too picky... I want a round skirt natural saddle with a black seat. And I don't want to pay a fortune. Is that too much to ask? Not to mention my horse is hard to fit... I think I am doomed to ride in ill fitting saddles :-(. The one I'm using now is pinching her withers...


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Try Dakota Saddles, they are American Made and reasonably priced


.


----------



## PaintMommy87 (Apr 5, 2013)

That's what I'm riding in now. It pinches her withers :-(.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

PaintMommy87 said:


> That's what I'm riding in now. It pinches her withers :-(.


Dakota has 7 different Trees they can put in a Saddle, they make them to order also :wink:

.


----------



## PaintMommy87 (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh how fun! I'll look into them. Have you heard anything about Rider's Choice saddles? My friend has one and keeps raving about it, but I can't find enough about them online...


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

PaintMommy87 said:


> Oh how fun! I'll look into them. Have you heard anything about Rider's Choice saddles? My friend has one and keeps raving about it, but I can't find enough about them online...


The only sell on ebay.... they are OK, one step below, maybe 1.5 steps below a Dakota :wink:

.


----------



## PaintMommy87 (Apr 5, 2013)

Well I put in a call to Dakota and I'm trying to work with them to make me a new saddle to custom fit my horse. How fun!


----------



## billdoodle (Dec 24, 2013)

*TN saddlery*

I have been riding a TN gaited saddle for the past 4 yrs. I weigh 300lbs and love this saddle as it has never made me sore or my horses as I have used it on several. If you call the guy that owns TN Saddlery he will tell you where the saddle is made as I told him I wanted one made in the US of A and he assured me that the saddle I wanted was definitely made here. I have no doubt it was like I said I love it and as far as quality, comfort and sensibility go it is a better saddle (to me) than my friends who paid a heck of a lot more for theirs. I can't remember his name but call him as he is very knowledgable. The one I bought was an all leather western with hand tooling. Very good quality leather and workmanship.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have an endurance from National Bridle that states 7" gullet altho the front of the bars have a little more flare. Unfortunately it does not fit my extra wide walker.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I have no doubt a few of their Saddle may be made in the USA, but many of their Models use a Fiberglass Tree.

American Manufactures do not use Fiberglass Trees, they use Wood Trees with fiberglass reinforcing or a Ralide Tree (which is not fiberglass) 

Basic costs of the components of an all Leather Saddle and labor costs tell me a 499.00 saddle is not American made.

.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

The saddle doesn't look terrible but I'd be suspicious of the price too. You could just point blank ask him where it's made.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Maybe something with an arab tree? I have a simco trail saddle with an arab tree and it's really wide.


----------



## gnshpr (Jun 10, 2014)

i have a tn saddlery saddle i bought just for training not for much riding and it is thier cheapest saddle imported im sure and after riding the saddle one time that is all i ride fits good and is compfortable ,i would rope off it but for just riding i like it ,by the way i have many saddles and several very expensive saddles and still ride this one it is thier improved gaited and it fits everything ive tried it on


----------



## Rich08533 (Aug 13, 2013)

I just found the interesting comments about TN Saddlery that needed clarification. It is not possibe to produce a saddle in the US to sell for $299 to $499. TN Saddlery has designed and created the specs for an imported saddle that has garnered 100% feedback for over 10 years on ebay. If you dont want to spend over $500 and you dont want used, they are a great source for a moderatly priced light weight quality saddle. Most women dont want a saddle that weighs 30 pounds or more. Most of our imported saddles are in the low 20's. A wood or plastic tree weights about 8 to 9 pounds. A reinforced fiberglass tree weights about 3 pounds. Imported doesnt have to be a "bad word" if the quality is good. TN does produce American made saddles that start at about $800.00. If you are looking for a quality light weight or American made, they are worth looking into because of their great quality and feedback for the money....I should know, Im Rich from TN Saddlery. Thanks for your time, Back to my imported computer now!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Asian saddles use urine tanned leather vs oak leaf tannage in the US. Asian saddles use hardware of inferior quality vs good quality in the US. Asian saddles use inferior trees, some of which don't endure the first ride. Not an issue with US made saddles. I've been asked to repair them and I won't touch them. Should an Asian saddle cause a rider to get seriously hurt I don't want it coming back on me.


----------



## Barbet rubble (Nov 25, 2014)

Tn saddlery is poo imported saddles. I read the feedback I tailed Would you listen to this book on cd about discipline and kid stuff? I was gonna get book but I know you don't want to read itto the nice guy on the phone and decided to try. He avoids negative feedback by taking returns so those that return saddle and know better don't get to leave feedback. Those that doNt know better leave feedback on these crappy imported saddles. SO he has perfect feedback. Problem is I am out 100$ in total shipping. I should have known. If it sounds too good to be true it probably is.


----------



## Barbet rubble (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow I pasted somthing in middle of that on accident!


----------

